# Import Duty for Diamond Jewelry



## IngridN (Oct 22, 2016)

Looking for clarification on if we have to pay U.S. import duty on diamond stone or ring purchased in Aruba. 25 year anniversary coming up and I'm thinking of having DH get me an outrageously expensive diamond stone to be set at home or in Aruba. They claim 'duty free' but does that mean I don't have to pay U.S. import duty or does it mean that the taxes have simply not been added into the price of the diamond and I will have to pay upon entering U.S.? I've searched and am unable to determine the answer. Thanks for your help.

Ingrid


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 22, 2016)

Most young couples when they purchase a new diamond ring just place the new ring on the finger and walked thru custom as if they had the ring for ever.


----------



## IngridN (Oct 22, 2016)

Not willing to do that! DH and I, being the paranoid folks we are, assume Customs has access to cc records. Now if we were paying cash... ...


----------



## Chrisky (Oct 22, 2016)

"Duty free" has nothing to do with customs
Note that none of this has anything whatsoever to do with U.S. Customs and how much you can bring back home without paying a duty—though people constantly confuse the two.

https://www.cbp.gov/travel/CBP-declaration-form-6059B

The above link should help you.


----------



## IngridN (Oct 22, 2016)

Thanks for the link Crisky, but no, it is not at all helpful. I've done a bit of searching and am unable to find the list of items that are exempt from duty if purchased in the Caribbean. The site does give an example of fine arts as being exempt, but provides no information on the additional items. 

I've purchased a bit of jewelry in the Caribbean and have always been waived through even though the declared value has exceeded the allowance by a substantial amount. I've been told by the merchant(s) that it is exempt, however, as they say, verify, verify, verify. Also, there may be a cap.

I haven't read the trade agreement and that's probably my next step.

Ingrid


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 22, 2016)

IngridN said:


> Thanks for the link Crisky, but no, it is not at all helpful. I've done a bit of searching and am unable to find the list of items that are exempt from duty if purchased in the Caribbean. The site does give an example of fine arts as being exempt, but provides no information on the additional items.
> 
> I've purchased a bit of jewelry in the Caribbean and have always been waived through even though the declared value has exceeded the allowance by a substantial amount. I've been told by the merchant(s) that it is exempt, however, as they say, verify, verify, verify. Also, there may be a cap.
> 
> ...



Per the link, the allowance will be up to $800 USD per person. It doesn't matter if it is jewelry, fragrance or tacky placements and thimbles. Very often they will waive you through as collecting the few dollars of duty isn't worth the time of the CBP. They have bigger fish to fry. You can combine that $800 for however number of people are traveling. So if there are two people, you would have $1600 in duty free allowance. Free trade agreements really don't have any bearing in this situation. The amounts may be different if purchasing in the USVI. I think they may double it to $1600 pp.

Simply fill out the form truthfully and if asked declare the dollar amount. In most cases, they will just waive you through.
_
Edited to add: When you see "Duty Free" on a store sign, it just means that no duties have been paid on that item they are selling. It doesn't mean it isn't subject to duties when you import it in to your home country._


----------



## moonstone (Oct 25, 2016)

IngridN said:


> Not willing to do that! DH and I, being the paranoid folks we are, assume Customs has access to cc records. Now if we were paying cash... ...



I cant imagine how any Customs (of any country) could access your cc records. They are only concerned with the value of goods you are bringing back into the country - not how you paid for them.


~Diane


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 25, 2016)

moonstone said:


> I cant imagine how any Customs (of any country) could access your cc records. They are only concerned with the value of goods you are bringing back into the country - not how you paid for them.
> 
> 
> ~Diane



Wouldn't they need a warrant to pull that kind of information?


----------



## Tia (Oct 26, 2016)

In going to the USVI they have printed info in all the tourist handouts that clearly list CUSTOMS $ numbers, imagine Aruba has the same. Have you tried asking on TripAdvisor Aruba forum?


----------



## IngridN (Oct 26, 2016)

My research has confirmed that there is import duty on diamonds. There are exceptions, but they are to very specific products. The issue we have with cc is if we get caught, there is record of payment. I know lots of people simply walk thru however I don't trust myself. I have prices for what I want and will be doing the same research at home. Will head up to the city (SF) and see what the prices are in the jewelry mart/gift center. They may well be comparable (internet research confirms) or slightly higher to what I can get in Aruba/Caribbean. My preference would be to purchase from a jeweler close to home. 

Unfortunately, I have been unable to find out what the import duty is. As I stated above, we have declared purchases in the $5K range each year and have been waived through. I'm curious as to what the cap is where we would not be waived through and have to pay! Also, the link says payment is due in cash or check. I don't carry that much cash and certainly don't bring my checkbook on vacation!

Ingrid


----------



## blr666 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Ingrid,  check out the forum:  pricescope.com   It is all about buying nice jewelry.   You might actually find better prices with some of the online diamond dealers.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 26, 2016)

IngridN said:


> <Snip> The issue we have with cc is if we get caught, there is record of payment. <Snip>
> Ingrid



So purchase with your cc then shred/burn/throw away (or scan & email it to yourself first) the receipt.  If you have no receipts then you & Customs can't prove it was purchased while you are away.  You can try asking the store to write you a phony receipt for 1/2 the amount you paid if you truly want to draw attention (by declaring) to your ring. If that amount is over $1600 (you & DH's combined amounts) then you pay duty on the overage.

An Aunt of our Grandson just returned from her honeymoon in St Thomas with a beautiful engagement ring purchased there. Her original one (diamond) was small (due to the intent on buying her dream ring down south) &  was intentionally left at home. They carried the receipt (stating wedding ring set) from the jewelry store in Oakville ON, where the original rings were purchased, with them but were never questioned. She just wore her rings through (Canadian) customs and nobody blinked an eye. We have the same duty-free amounts as the USA.

I am sure there are literally hundreds, if not thousands, of new rings and other jewelry being worn through customs every day. As long as you declare some souvenirs/purchases & don't try to hide the ring in your carry-on you'll be fine. Now if the diamond is a really huge rock, you might have some explaining to do!


~Diane


----------



## mike121 (Dec 13, 2016)

IngridN said:


> Looking for clarification on if we have to pay U.S. import duty on diamond stone or ring purchased in Aruba or . 25 year anniversary coming up and I'm thinking of having DH get me an outrageously expensive diamond stone to be set at home or in Aruba. They claim 'duty free' but does that mean I don't have to pay U.S. import duty or does it mean that the taxes have simply not been added into the price of the diamond and I will have to pay upon entering U.S.? I've searched and am unable to determine the answer. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Ingrid



Hi
If you are carrying diamond jewelry than you have to pay 20% import duty and on gold import duty is 10%.


----------



## am1 (Dec 13, 2016)

Most likely you can get it cheaper elsewhere.  And not a high pressure location in Aruba.

But I do not agree with bringing goods into the United States or Canada without paying the taxes on the items.  It is the same as stealing from everyone of the citizens, residents and illegals of that country.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 14, 2016)

To the OP, just do what is right in your heart.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 14, 2016)

Loose stones are duty free, but must be declared. Your answer can be found here: https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/344/kw/duty rates loose stones

_...Personal imports of these items are usually cleared informally and do not require a Customs bond. However, if you purchased them while you were abroad, ensure you declare them when clearing Customs and Border Protection (CBP) on the CBP Form 6059B. Imports of diamonds, pearls, rubies, sapphires and emeralds from countries with normal trade relation status are duty-free as long as they are not permanently strung, set or mounted. Additional duty rates for these items can be found in the Harmonized Tariff Schedule (HTS) in chapter 71.  

When these items are set or mounted with some sort of metal, they are classified as jewelry and subject to duty. These rates can also be found in chapter 71. Diamonds also require a Kimberley Certificate, more information can be found on the State Department brochure and website..._​
Have fun shopping!!!!


----------

